# Question about Commissions



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey, I apologise if there is a thread or sticky already based on this. But how do I find out which artists on here are taking commission work? I am looking for some for some fan fictions I am working on.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Generally by posting a thread and asking.  

So... 

What are you after?


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

I am pretty sure I am going to try and get some work done by Shane/Slaine69 now. But I have a ton of stuff I am looking for I have a couple specifically designed in my head around his art style. But I AM looking for a rendition of the fight between The Scourge and the Fire Warrior during the Feast of Blades. Part of the book Legion of the Damned. That is something I am looking for. A square off between those two. That would be something to see.
Since that has nothing to do with my current fan-fic projects, I am looking for an artist to do that.


----------

